# Wilsons Reel Upgrades, Grand Opening!



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Well the new year is here and with it come the Grand Opening of Wilson's Reel Upgrades. I offer full cleaning, restoration and customization of all your fishing reels. 
Now till January 31, if you have your reel(s) serviced with me you will receive a 10% discount just by mentioning PFF. I look forward to working with you all and, HAPPY NEW YEAR$!!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

CONTACT INFO:
Chris Wilson
850-375-4299
Located in Milton

Feel free to give me a call or send a pm and we will discuss what you have to work on.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

*Big Shoutout*

Let me start by saying I have some reels I love dearly and I have had them for awhile. Well they let me down over the summer and I attempted to repair them myself but with no luck and I didn't want to buy new ones.
Next step Chris' reel repair. Excellent service and quick turn around time, my reels operate better than new and shine like polished aluminum. Chris is up front and honest about his pricing (one manufacturer sent all the parts free of charge) and Chris did not have to tell me this.....but he did.

Chris has the ability to get custom parts for various reels so whether your interested in customizing or total rebuilds Chris is the man!

Thanks again Chris,


----------

